# Tell me about the CZ-97 size??



## MIR (Feb 27, 2009)

Now that I have a P-01 and just got a SP-01 yesterday, I am now looking into a SA/DA .45. 
So far I am VERY impressed with CZ's so naturally I am looking at their .45 offering(s).

As with the SP-01 I was worried that it might have been to big for my s/m hand size. the P-01 fit perfect, but the SP-01 fit even better.

I hear the 97 is a BIG gun around about the size of a 1911, but its the grip fatness I am worried about. 

Can anyone here who ownes one take a tape measure around their 97 grip and give me an idea of what I am looking at?

A 1911,Sig220,SP-01,CZ-75 all fit me just fine. Is the grip on the 97 bigger?


----------



## MIR (Feb 27, 2009)

________________NEVER MIND-----------------------


Im SOLD

My dealer just called me knowing I was looking to see one and said he got one in for a customer, so I went on over there to look at it. I was able to fondle it for about a 1/2 hour. 

It feels just fine....... Like everyone said, it is a big gun, but it is designed right, I didn think it was all that heavy either, my 1911 felt heavier in some respects. 

The grip was just fine, my hand wraps around it just fine, I can comfortably reach the trigger as well even in the SA mode. 

CZ-97 it is...... I think I will wait though for a while and see if they come out with a TACTICAL model of it, if not I will be gettinmg one with the decocker and rubber grips. The one I fondled today was a blued one with wood grips, it too is nice.


----------

